

Ask HN: Rooms for engineers in the Bay Area? - dcraw

I just moved to the Bay Area, recently started a company, and would love to live with great roommates from Hacker News.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants smart, ambitious, and curious roommates, so maybe we can get a list of available hacker housing here, from hacker hostels to homes with an empty room anywhere from SF to Palo Alto.  Here are the hacker hostels I know of: Stonehenge - https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/137518 Chez JJ - https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/267638 HackerHome - https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/583680  Any others, or more long-term arrangements?  Also, can anyone give feedback on the quality of the places above?
======
hexxeh
I stayed at Stonehenge for about 3 months last summer, great place. First
hacker house I'd ever lived at (and I'll admit I wasn't sure about the idea at
first), but it turned out to be a lot of fun.

------
jcarden
Check out www.Chezjj.com

